# KDE and removable devices



## Katagoto (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm running FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 GENERIC and KDE 4.8.4.
I'm trying to enable KDE to mount and unmount removable devices.
My user account is:


> uid=1001(black) gid=1001(black) groups=1001(black),0(wheel),5(operator)



A part of my /etc/rc.conf:

```
####### X.org
hald_enable="YES"
polkitd_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

### KDE4
# KDM
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
kdm4_enable="YES"

###### Mount
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
```

/etc/devfs.rules:

```
[localrules=1]
add path 'da*' mode 0660 group operator
```

/usr/local/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- XML -*- -->

<!DOCTYPE pkconfig PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD PolicyKit Configuration 1.0//EN"
"http://hal.freedesktop.org/releases/PolicyKit/1.0/config.dtd">

<!-- See the manual page PolicyKit.conf(5) for file format -->

<config version="0.1">
    <match user="root">
        <return result="yes"/>
    </match>
    <match user="black">
        <return result="yes"/>
    </match>
    <define_admin_auth group="wheel"/>
    <define_admin_auth group="operator"/>

  <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">
    <return result="yes" />
  </match>
  <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed">
    <return result="yes" />
  </match>
  <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.eject">
    <return result="yes" />
  </match>
  <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.unmount.others">
    <return result="yes" />
  </match>
    
  <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.reboot">
    <return result="yes" />
  </match>
  <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.power-management.shutdown">
    <return result="yes" />
  </match>
</config>
```

I followed the instructions but it doesn't work: FreeBSD recognize
the removable devices but KDE doesn't seem to detect them.

Have you got an idea?

For your help,
Thanks by advance.


----------



## Aero9000 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello,

I have been strugling for days now to get CD and thumb drive automount going. And I finally got it working, thanks to this post, http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=170823&postcount=18

You need to rebuild the hal.


```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/hal
make deinstall reinstall clean
```

Upon first reboot, I found that the keyboard didn't work at first, but when I got to the KDE logon screen it was working again just fine.

Let us know if it works for you! We really should get this stuff added to the official handbook, IMHO


----------



## Katagoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your answer but it changes nothing :/

Thanks by advance.


----------

